# The M Series Bazooka



## FastTrax (Apr 8, 2022)

www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/app4/m6rocket.hml

www.90thidpg.us/Equipment/Weapons/index.html

www.wearethemighty.com/mighty-tactical/how-to-fire-a-world-war-ii-bazooka/

www.realcleardefense.com/articles/2015/03/14/the_bazooka_a_history.html

www.historynet.com/edward-uhl-the-man-behind-the-bazooka/?f

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazooka

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Uhl

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Burns_(humorist)


----------

